# New Shiny Animal Crossing Board!



## Justin (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome to the new Animal Crossing Mobile board on TBT!

If you're wondering what this is doing here suddenly, it's because Nintendo has just announced a Nintendo Direct for tomorrow finally showcasing the upcoming mobile game. There will probably be lots to talk about afterwards and we'll need a new board for all of the new discussion. So if we already know that a new board is going to open tomorrow, let's get a head start on it today with the Nintendo Direct announcement!

We don't expect the game to actually be titled "Animal Crossing Mobile", so that's a temporary name that will be updated after the Nintendo Direct presentation.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 23, 2017)

Wooo exciting!!!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 23, 2017)

A new board!!! Let the hype train begin


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 23, 2017)

I love how Amiibo Festival has been relegated to being a General AC Discussion subforum.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 23, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 23, 2017)

Amiibo festival 2


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 23, 2017)

OMG!! I am ready!! >v<


----------



## Garrett (Oct 23, 2017)

So exciting! It will no doubt take over my life.


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm excited, yay!!


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 23, 2017)

Kinda sad how inactive Af is...

ButYEAAAAAAAAAH ANIMAL CROSSING MOOOOOOOOBILLLLLLLLLE


----------



## Daysie (Oct 23, 2017)

I can`t wait !


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 23, 2017)

i am sosssoso excited for this fsfsfsffsfg


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 23, 2017)

Can't wait!


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 23, 2017)

I would be more hyped if my phone wasn't trashhhh

Still hyped to see them put love into Animal Crossing~


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)

yayyyy exciting!! finally some new acnl content .

i hope i have enough storage on my phone >:V i'm already fighting my phone w/ deemo and mystic messenger taking up a bunch of space. (ugh i just opened my phone and got another popup saying deemo couldn't update bc i dont have storage. wtfffff i hate this)


----------



## Benz (Oct 24, 2017)

i think we all exect a full ac game...but what if it just minigame game.. like puzzle and the adventure game.. or like ambiio.. i will be so sad..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2017)

Benz said:


> i think we all exect a full ac game...but what if it just minigame game.. like puzzle and the adventure game.. or like ambiio.. i will be so sad..



I think expecting a full fledged AC game is setting yourself up for failure. Aim your sights low, that way you can be pleasantly surprised no matter the outcome!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm actually not that excited


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 24, 2017)

Baha said:


> I'm actually not that excited



Because it'll ultimately be kind of lame? Understandable.


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

It will all have to do with social media, which I don't use. What a waste.
They should have put their time into a switch game.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 24, 2017)

It will probably be like miitomo. 
With the added features to edit your room and interact with villagers or other users / friends. 
Kinda hoping they open up like a gateway to it being useful in a switch game but doubtful. 
I'm just happy Nintendo is giving us more AC games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> It will all have to do with social media, which I don't use. What a waste.
> They should have put their time into a switch game.



I doubt the bigger AC team is working on the title, I'm sure it's the mobile developers (DeNA?) that Nintendo partnered with.


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2017)

Tom said:


> I doubt the bigger AC team is working on the title, I'm sure it's the mobile developers (DeNA?) that Nintendo partnered with.



Can't speak for AC yet of course but there are actually a fair few mainline FE devs on the Fire Emblem Heroes credits if you look some of them up. http://kyoto-report.wikidot.com/forum/t-2101221/fire-emblem-heroes-credits


----------



## Silversea (Oct 25, 2017)

It's shiny. But there is no new collectible that everyone can buy and sell on the black market next year.


----------

